# Line on print (transfer paper)



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm just printing on to A3 transfer paper and towards the bottom I noticed a thin line going across the print (see picture) I looked at the image I was printing and I can't seem to see it on there.

I thought I'd then do a test on an a4 bit of paper and it's also on there, again its near the bottom but not at the exact same location...

Any ideas?


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Update:

the above happened with the settings on plain paper and normal setting.

On all the other settings (plain paper/quality fine and photo paper etc the line didn't appear.

When I selected photo paper it took a while to print but the quality was amazing... The others were fairly dull in comparison. 

Soooooo should I go with plain paper and fine quality or something else, I don't want to whizz through my ink?!!? 

The photo quality is the middle picture attached.


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

I would stick with plain paper and fine quality. You also try the advanced setting for the ink volume and dry time more ink volume might help with the dull part. I notice when I went with less ink volume the print wasn't popping. Hope it helps.


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

I remember having a problem like that when my settings in printer profile was set to CMYK and the printer I was using was a RGB I changed it because I had to upload something with CMYK and forgot to change it back pull my hair out for awhile until I looked at the printer profile.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I just use all the standard windows settings, apart from changing the paper size, and previously the quality/paper settings ?


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you think the plain paper setting and fine quality will be ok both with the final look and the amount of ink used? (Don't want to use too much in theory)

Also, I see theres an option for fast print, do you use this or leave it off so it doesn't print fast? again does this affect ink?


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

fast print would be a draft I print through photoshop and it doesn't say fast print so fast print and draft would be the same. I use draft when I'm printing black documents or making labels uses a lot less ink but does take away. 

I don't know what kind of printer your using but inkjet printer are RGB printers. As I'm thinking about it I don't why I changed my setting to CMYK 

If you make the image smaller and put 6 or more on one sheet running the paper through with one image at time with different settings to compare them once all of them have been printed.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm using the Epson WF 7015...... Seems I'm getting there and that plain paper and normal quality isn't good enough hence the line yet fine quality or changing the paper to photo is.

Think ill go with plain and fine then, it isn't as bright as the photo option but due to it being bright I imagine its because its using loads of ink and I don't want that.

I assume not printing fast reduces quality as you say buy I wonder what the amount of ink used and quality is like in comparison? So do you recommend I take print fast off? It's always ticked as default (to print fast) with it off I must admit its slow lol

I'm not sure what CMYK means to be honest mate lol


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

Here's a snapshot of my printers choices. One is for hp and one is for epson and they are both different in choices. Don't use best quality


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

Keep it check for off if uncheck it would print it fast and the quality will not be there it's like a proof. When I print photographs on a gloss paper I use the photo/glossy settings. What does the paper your using say for best results. Are the inks full and did you do a nozzle cleaning it didn't help me when I had the wrong setting. Never used the printer you stated.


You can read what cmyk means here. 
Cmyk | Define Cmyk at Dictionary.com


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks mate!

The paper says to use printer settings normal and plain or photo setting 

Obviously I can't use normal due to that line and photo setting I assume will use too much ink.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Just spoke to someone who uses the settings "photo and photo quality" says he wants the best?


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

Get the Continuous Ink System For your Epson so you won't have to worry about ink. Those ink Cartridges that came with it are small and printing 13 x 19 will take up a lot of ink. When I had my EPSON Stylus Pro 5000 it had large cartridges and I loved that printer but it started having the 3 blinking lights issue. 

You should print in photo setting to see what you get. If the ink cartridges are old or been sitting around awhile they can give you a problem but I'm thinking you just got it so I would call epson's tech support if it's new. 

I still have it out in the yard and plugged it up and came right still blinking, it's filled with leaves and dirt and the alley cats sleep on it. When I used it a lot lines would start showing up and then I had to clean the heads. 

I just looked on ebay and somebody has one for sale who thinks the nozzles are clogged. 

One more go by some small size paper of the same kind and do you test on them. I know how it is when something doesn't work right and I start looking for the closes window but don't give up. 

Another thing you can try is print something all black, then all blue, all yellow and then all red to see what color is making the line it does look like black.

Will I have to go glad I can be some kind of help, I'm just a person that doesn't like to give on something. Peace.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had the blue line show up on some of our transfers. We haven't figure it out but we will. It shows up on the fabric after pressing. 
Any ideas from the experts?
ART, paper, ink, rip, printer, press, time, temp, moon alignment?


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks got your help man!

Think ill try the photo quality setting and photo paper setting and then the fine one to see the difference, do you think there's much difference in amount of ink used?

Dave - from what I've figured out tonight (see above) if its not on the original image then the chances are its your settings, improve the quality


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

They all use a lot of ink but the one that really uses a lot of ink is best quality. 

Here's another tip the status monitor which boots up when you turn on your computer can cause problems. 

You have to run msconfig then go to start up and look for the status monitor and uncheck it if you don't know how to go to msconfig let me know I'll make some snap shots showing you. tell the operating system your using if it's a mac I haven't one in while cuz I can pc programs quicker.


----------



## Customshirtsnow (May 17, 2013)

The epson loads a status monitor keeping track of your product but it can cause problems when I install a printer I don't use the cd that it came with I just want the drivers for it. 

First I plug the printer in to see if the operating system picks it up and installs it, if not then I go to the web site looking for the driver. Yo mate you never told me if the printer is new etc. was this the first time you tried printing etc. 

I can count ten printers in my house now got them when I had a computer repair shop, they always came in trying to sell one but I never used them for printing shirts but now I'm into graphics again and need to know about somethings but haven't got answer to my question. 

Back to printers if you plug in it and don't use the software that it came with and windows couldn't find it then in the device manager it will have a question mark and no matter what you tried the printer will never install until you remove it from the device manager.

This is not your case just pointing out things of my knowledge if I was there I can figure it out but somethings do beat me. I'm not perfect been a trouble shooter all my life and I never give up. 

if you have skype and a video camera I can be there. I came back because I feel like this thing is beating me. That printer just don't print a3 prints so stop wasting your paper until you find out what's up. 

The line comes up about an inch from the left side so if you reduced the image a little not to print in that area will it still come up? just another test in my eyes I would of tried.

If it does come up after that then it's in the printing nozzle or the ink cartridge or it can still be part of the status monitor. 

If it's not on the image then it's the printer, the paper you said with the specs of use tells me I can use whatever to print on it. 

Test, test and test again. I threw a lot of money away because I want quality.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Right so it's either the plain paper with fine setting (left) or Epson Photo setting with high quality (right).

The photo/high quality on the right looks a bit better/darker but how much more ink are we talking on an A3 transfer paper compared to the fine? 

What one should I use on an ongoing basis?


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Update: I went with normal paper / fine quality setting in the end which i thought was perfect but I've just noticed that they have lines in them when you look up close, think I'm going to have to increase quality or change it to photo paper?


----------

